# Beginners guide to Tesco/Ferries/Tunnel



## Rapide561

Hello

I have had two emails and a PM in recent days about this, so here is a guide as I see it.

Tesco introduced a Clubcard loyalty scheme years ago. For every one pound spent on the card in a Tesco store - including petrol - you will receive one point. So, a fill up at the petrol station costing £50 will earn you 50 points.

Every quarter, you will receive a statement showing how many points you have earned in the quarter. These points are then convered to vouchers.

Example.

Over the quarterly collecting period you have earned 1015 points. 1000 will be converted to vouchers to spend in store at Tesco - so a voucher of £10.00. The remaining 15 points will be carried over to the next quarter.

The voucher can be taken to Tesco and spent in store at face value, or used on line at www.tesco.com

Many of us do not spend vouchers instore, but convert them to Tesco "deals". A deal is worth four times the value of your voucher. So, your £10 voucher above is worth £40 as a "deal".

Deals are available on Eurotunnel, Irish Ferries, Stena Line, P&O Cruises and many other places such as hotels, leisure parks and so on.

You cannot just travel on the tunnel by turning up at the terminal with your Clubcard and vouchers. Instead, you log on to www.tesco.com/clubcard and order your "deal tokens". Your £10 worth of in store vouchers will get you a £40 Eurotunnel voucher. Each Tesco voucher has a bar code on it, and you enter this on line. Your voucher is then converted to a "deal token" showing the supplier of the services ordered - in this case - Eurotunnel.

Here is a link to the page on the Tesco website where you can order tokens etc.

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/browse.aspx?N=4294967191

Tesco are very fast at sending out Tesco deal tokens. Your tokens will arrive with detailed booking instructions.

If you convert too many vouchers, you can return them to Tesco Dealtime. Their address is obtained from Tesco on 01382 822200

Easy.

So, to boost your points.....

1) You could get a Tesco credit card - this will give you points everytime you use your card - even in ASDA etc. Check the terms and conditions etc and remember this is a financial product.

2) "Rounding" - don't let the petrol pump stop you at £39.90 - you will get 39 points. Instead, add another 10p worth of fuel to take your bill to £40 and you will get 40 points.

3) Re use your carrier bags - one point each time you shop and tell the cashier you are reusing a carrier bag. It is actually the number of bags not used that counts, so you can actually use a humble bucket and tell the cashier that is in place of three carrier bags etc.

4) Bonus points - with your quarterly statement, there are often bonus points - such as "earn 50 extra points when you spend £2 on butter".

5) If you have a Clubcard - you will receive one statement per quarter as mentioned, showing your points total and giving you some bonus point offers. If you have a credit card, you will receive another quarterly statement showing the points you have earned whilst spending money on your credit card. Again, this will have some bonus points. Some people prefer to have only one statement - so only one lot of bonus points....bad idea.

6) Till receipt offers. Often, the receipt comes through with an offer on it. The last one I had was 200 extra points (worth £2 in store or £8 on a deal) if I bought dish washer tablets. I aint got a dish washer, but I bought them tablets.

7) Silly offers - things like the Johnsons talc and the meat pie extravaganza spring to mind.

There are lots of ways to boost your points and as I do not know the legality of them, I aint posting 'em!

You can also join various Tesco Clubs. I don't mean at the local Darby and Joan club - I mean the Tesco wine club, baby club and so on. They come with literature every now and again.....and inside the literature, bonus points such as "50 extra points as a thankyou for being in the xxxxxxx club".

I have not paid for a ferry crossing since January 2006. Prior to that was spending vouchers in store!!!!! This website changed all that!

Any info is for your guidance only and it not to be taken as fact. You need to check the small print as terms and conditions may change.

My points total last quarter was very disappointing......

Russell


----------



## Minerva

Nice one Russell

Thanks from me

Bill


----------



## greenasthegrass

Awesome - just the Mutts Nutts! this site saved me my Eurotunnel charges just for the Tesco deals info - have got £41 x 4 towards next crossing and counting might even be worth a little trip over at Christmas!

Mwah

Greenie


----------



## devonidiot

veering off point ( but only slightly ).

I believe you can swap Tesco points for AirMiles, if this is correct is it worth while? I have had over 2000 AirMiles for the last two years and would like to use them on ferry/tunnel travel, again is this possible?


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Some of the deals from the Wine Club, Good Food Club etc are worth doing - we have recently had offers of 1000 points (ie £10 or £40 in Deals) when buying a case of wine online, or spending £50+ on home delivery groceries.


----------



## buttons

If you use your Asda card for your fuel at Asda of course you will receive 2p off every litre 80ltrs = £1-60. 
Asda fuel price is already the lowest at every store, unlike Tesco who only lower their price when there is an Asda store in the area. Example Watford Tesco £1-27 B/ Wood Tesco £1-31. 
I haven’t done the calculations but I’m sure it is a better deal. 
You’re not committed to giving all your custom to Tesco either. 

:roll:


----------



## 94639

Our local 24hour Tesco garage does not give Clubcard points on fuel sales. The nearest Tesco garage that does give points is 6 miles away, for us the journey back and forth negates the advantages of using Tesco.


----------



## Rapide561

*Airmiles*

A £2.50 Tesco voucher as received in your quarterly bill is worth 60 Airmiles.

There is a long thread on here about the value of Airmiles and for what I wanted, the Tesco deal wins game, set and match.

Here is the link to my calculations.

Armiles and Tesco - Russell's calculations.


----------



## devonidiot

Thanks a lot Rapide.

I think I'll try to get rid of my 2000+ Airmiles in September, and still carry on collecting Tesco points.

The problem is that Tesco is over 10 miles away, however, I always fill up there when visiting the city which, unfortunately is not often. I did have over £60 worth of vouchers, but we used them before we knew about Tesco deals.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Evening all

In response to an email and a PM, I have bumped this thread...

Russell


----------



## Imbiber

Tesco have been an invaluable source in our M/H exploits the past year or so!

Try the days-out-tokens and dining out deals; fantastic when out and about most weekends as we are; and plenty of places to choose from.

Our most recent purchase with Tesco is the Merlin Annual Pass: Warwick Castle / LegoLand / Madame Tussauds / London Eye / London Aqaurium / Thorpe Park / Chessington Zoo / Alton Towers etc all free for the year courtesy of Tesco!

A new bonus for us is also we can now indulge ourselves at the new (and rather expensive) Harry Ramsdens on Scarborough front of all places thanks to Mr Tesco!


----------



## TR5

Thank you Russell for your guidance on tesco clubcard points.

This thread, and your help has now meant we are off in 10 days time to Lake Garda, with a tunnel crossing at no cost, thanks to Tesco deals, which I knew nothing about beforehand.


----------



## 115382

We've used Tesco Clubcard Deals to get us over to France for the last 3 years. I often look out for special e codes on moneysavingexpert.com. 

XX-MTC6 - 1000 points on min £50 spend -Tesco Grocery Home Delivery. Expires 10th September

Equivalent to £40 towards the Eurotunnel.  

The Merlin Annual Pass sounds brilliant. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda and Tesco*



TR5 said:


> Thank you Russell for your guidance on tesco clubcard points.
> 
> This thread, and your help has now meant we are off in 10 days time to Lake Garda, with a tunnel crossing at no cost, thanks to Tesco deals, which I knew nothing about beforehand.


Hi

Thanks for those comments, although I too was not aware of deals until I joined MHF.

Say hello to the Lake from me.

You may also want a look in the "Italian touring" section for toll free routes - more money to spend on Vino Italiano!

Enjoy your trip.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner

Thanks Russell the mists are slowly starting to clear.
Is there a time limit between ordering the 'deals' ie Eurotunnel, and actually booking the trip?


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello


If you purchase a ticket with vouchers and you are then unable to travel on the booked crossing eg unexpected illness is the ticket fully flexible & amendable, refundable & how much does it cost. 


Thanks


Motorhomer2


----------



## 115382

This link gives further information on booking the Eurotunnel with Clubcard Vouchers.  

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=148&bci=4294967191|Travel

You'll have to copy and paste all of the above address rather than clicking on it.


----------



## chrisblack

does this only apply to tesco uk or can you do the same with tesco ireland club points?


----------



## 115382

I'm not sure. if i was you i'd check their website for more deal information, failing that give clubcard a ring and ask them to send you a booklet.


----------



## ruthiebabe

nice summary Russell. Like you we have saved a fortune and am always trying to answer Q's about it so we can now all point people in the direction of this posting. 

Just to add a few more tips 

DO NOT try and book over the phone before you have your tokens in hand as they will not accept it. as Russ says they will need the numbers.

Get your preferred crossing and times up via the website in front of you before you phone. You will then be able to check prices. That said, this is a genuine deal, what you see on the website will be what they quote you over the phone and eurotunnel do not really do promotions so you are not missing out on better offers.

Remember that if you prefer say 8-10pm but 10-12pm is showing cheaper, you can book the cheaper one and turn up earlier, you will almost always be able to cross a bit earlier at no extra charge

Lately there have been reports of them refusing to book you on deals tokens at peak times so do book well ahead and try and avoid school half terms etc to reduce the likelihood of this being an issue. It remains unclear how much this is beoming a regular problem.

We love this deal and use it to full advantage, Ruth


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

I am merely bumping this to the top as I know there are a few people looking for it.

Russell


----------



## nozzmoking

Have been busy collecting tokens, but until now, never knew how to convert to vouchers. Thanks for answering my questions Russell with this really useful thread.

Paul


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Russell, I have just ordered my 'deal' for my tunnel trip back to UK in the New Year.


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Russell,
Nice bit of info. Just a query for you - when booking on Euro Tunnel I can't see any restrictions on length etc. Is there a restriction on MH length with Euro Tunnel?


----------



## Suenliam

How strange.

Just on Sunday last, I did a search for Russell's information as I could remember following it this time last year. I ordered my Deals on line and am just waiting for the delivery before I book direct with Eurotunnel for next August. 

Now it appears on today's latest posts 8O 

Sue


----------



## steco1958

Excellent information, I am trying to convert SWMBO to start using Tesco for this exact reason.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

I must confess that prior to joining this forum, I used to spend by coupons in Tesco - I almost have a cardiac arrest when I see people do it nowadays.

Don't forget - aluminium cans can be converted to points at the recycling machines in certain stores. I shoved over 3000 in a couple of weeks back - enough for a single crossing.

Russell


----------



## Caggsie

If it wasn't for this guide I wouldn't have a tunnel booking for next year thanks to Tesco.

Many thanks

Karen


----------



## Koppersbeat

They do not ask about length when booking,but it is imperative that you tell them you are a high vehicle so you can go on the single decker - no extra charge.

I hadn't realised they do 5 day returns at a very reasonable price.

We are booked to go out on December 1st with our Rapido 9048 and to return on the 5th with our new Rapido 903.

This has cost a mere £20 in Tesco vouchers making £80 of Rewards.

It is particularly useful on this occasion as you don't have to give your registration number.

Helen


----------



## roaminaround

Great thread for the tunnel, does it not work so well going to Ireland?


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

Some of the Irish Sea Operators accept the Tesco deals. I have also emailed www.fastnetline.com suggesting they look at this.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Our local tesco is in a town we do not use, But fuel, I will purchase £70 + of diesel per week and £40 + of petrol.

I will now apply for a card.

Thanks Rusell


Dave p
I have bookmarked topic for instructions


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry*

Dave

If you are spending £110 per week on fuel, that is 110 points, worth £1.10 in store, or £4.40 on deals.

The cheapest tunnel crossing is about £65.00, so £16.25 in deals, or 1625 pounds spent at Tesco.

Russell


----------



## joedenise

Dave P

If you also get a Tesco Credit Card you'll get even more points on your fuel spend. In addition to the 110 points for buying the fuel you'll get 55 points for using your Tesco credit card - helps build up your points even quicker!

Denise


----------



## Hymer1942

*error*

Hi Denise, you certainly do not get 50% extra points for using your credit card, its good but not that good. Check TESCO.COM Barrie


----------



## ianhibs

Only one thing missing from your definitive guide Russell. Having done the necessary on the Tesco site and chosen my supplier, how do I actually order my tickets on the Tunnel.

Thanks

Ian

PS We've booked it before a number of times but never with Tesco tokens in our hands so to speak.


----------



## DABurleigh

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=148

The link at the bottom seems not to work for me, so I've put the result you get on my web space:
Tesco Eurotunnel booking procedure

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks again Card applied for

Dave p

This site is worth every penny of its subs.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

The credit card is a strange one. I get 1 point for every £2 spent - in any retailer. Some cards offer 1 point for £4 spent.

I will do a little edit to the opening page re ordering tickets.

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*System*

Thanks Russel,

We have been using Tesco deals for Ferries for nearly 4 years now. Very rarely pay for ferries/tunnel.

I was going to go by Tunnel one way and return by Brittanty Robbing Ferries but @ £325 one way, decided on the Tunnel.

I have just made a booking and after using a few vouchers, I paid £4 towards it.

We have bookings for Stena for the Summer too.

It is just a shame that P&O no longer accept Deals for their North Sea Routes.

The only thing to watch is make sure you order your Vouchers to arrive in the right denominations, otherwise you will lose money.

For Example

Eurotunnel £144 return

You have £37.50 in vouchers which is £150

Best way to do this is to order £140 (£35 of points) in vouchers and pay £4 by card or Cheque

You can place two or more orders on the same day. So you can order £100 of deals and then another £25

Any vouchers/Points (not deals vouchers) can be returned back into your Tesco Club card account at the Tesco webiste check-out. Mulitiples of £2.59 must be used.


----------



## DABurleigh

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/doublepoints/

I haven't got a Tesco credit card so after its recommendation on MHF I looked into it, and would now appreciate it if its fans could point out any flaw in my reasoning to reject it.

I used to have a GM card for its excellent way of obtaining a discount on GM cars. However, after finally ditching a Carlton automatic after 100,000 miles I didn't fancy another GM, so ditched the card too in favour of a Goldfish card (now owned by Barclaycard), which we use for all purchases that do not discriminate against it by virtue of a CC surcharge.

This Goldfish card used to give a 1% return to be exchanged for purchases and discounts in many high street shops (we tended to have used mainly M&S and John Lewis over the years). The rate has now gone down to 0.57%.

However, a Tesco card gives only a 0.25% return for purchases outside Tesco. Inside Tesco (and online) I can get the points using a Clubcard, as we already do. We don't use Tesco exclusively, alternating with Sainsburys in the main according to whomsoever is giving 5p per litre of their fuel.

So, Tesco fans, what have I missed? On the face of it to change from Goldfish to Tesco CC loses me money.

Interest rates don't bother me as the CC bill is cleared by direct debit each month.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Its the "bigger" carrot of reduced or free chanell crossings coming out of my business fuel that attracts me.

I have never previously been a points collector, but having to make expenditure cuts due to recession and reduced income. So anything that looks good and makes a holiday more inviting is fine by me.

Dave p


----------



## navman

devonidiot said:


> Thanks a lot Rapide.
> 
> I think I'll try to get rid of my 2000+ Airmiles in September, and still carry on collecting Tesco points.
> 
> The problem is that Tesco is over 10 miles away, however, I always fill up there when visiting the city which, unfortunately is not often. I did have over £60 worth of vouchers, but we used them before we knew about Tesco deals.


Do an on line shop. OK you will pay £5 for delivery but we 'save' that in all those 'that would be nice' items that we did not plan to buy anyway....


----------



## DABurleigh

DABurleigh said:


> This Goldfish card used to give a 1% return to be exchanged for purchases and discounts in many high street shops (we tended to have used mainly M&S and John Lewis over the years). The rate has now gone down to 0.57%.
> 
> However, a Tesco card gives only a 0.25% return for purchases outside Tesco. Inside Tesco (and online) I can get the points using a Clubcard, as we already do. We don't use Tesco exclusively, alternating with Sainsburys in the main according to whomsoever is giving 5p per litre of their fuel.
> 
> So, Tesco fans, what have I missed? On the face of it to change from Goldfish to Tesco CC loses me money.
> 
> Interest rates don't bother me as the CC bill is cleared by direct debit each month.
> 
> Dave


Bump! Can Tesco credit card fans tell me why their chosen card is better than Barclaycard Goldfish?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Dave

Here is an example

Motorhome insurance cost £400.00 - paid for with Tesco credit card. This gives me 200 Clubcard points, with £2 in store (0.5% "return) or £8.00 on a deal - 2.0% "return".

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Since i received my card , I pay for everything on it.
Spent £1000 at bike show just yesterday.
Will clear balance when statement arrives.
DAve p


----------



## GEMMY

What did you buy Dave?  

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sorry GEMMY I missed your post.Gloves and Boots and a new helmet.
Also paid for son in laws too.
Everything I have purchase since getting the card has been paid on it.
Two mobile phones gave me over 2000 points so now I have 2800 points towards next year tunnel or ferry.
I have not shopped instore at tesco but paid with card for asda.
Service is getting bad with asda especially free delivery e mails which do not materialise in "my account".

Cheers and a merry christmas to you all


DAve p


----------



## TonyH

I use Tesco Points all the time travelling too the UK but what really annoys me is that I cannot use the points on UK too France ferries or the tunnel


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

At the time of writing you can use your deals on the Irish Sea - Irish Ferries, P&O Irish Ferries and Stena Line. UK to mainland Europe with Stena Line ex Harwich or the tunnel.

Russell


----------



## mygalnme

Thanks for a very useful post now bookmarked. We were told about the Tesco card whilst on holiday in France, by somepne who said she had travelled across for years for free or at most paid £8 on the tunnel, so first thing we did when got home was applied for a card. Now use it everywhere and pay in full at end of the month. So far got £56 when cash them in and counting  Now I know how to cash them in and book various things, so thank you for explaining so clearly.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

I would like to add a bit more to this....

I have a forward booking that I need to cancel. The rules are that you must complete the journey within 12 months of the original booking date. I am unable to do this.

I cannot have a refund and I cannot claim the cost of the crossing on travel insurance as I paid with tokens rather than cash. Note that Tesco insurance and Eurotunnel insurance do cover payment of the crossing in tokens. Bear this in mind if there is any doubt what so ever about your ability to travel.

Correct as of time of writing this post.

Russell


----------



## drcotts

Thanks russel
For ages I have been toying with the idea but thought it too complicated. 
We have just had a little tesco exporess open up just up the road (it used to be a pub) so may start using as I use eurotunnel too

phill


----------



## williedeliver

What a terrific load of info all about Tesco vouchers I couldn't find this info on any Tesco site. I have over £50 of Tesco club points left...so I think we may pop through the tunnel on our next trip down south.......au revoir....

G&MD


----------



## Vennwood

We have just completed our first Tesco trip and have to say that even though we changed the date (snow bound), arrived early (no problem) and returned 2 weeks early (had to pay £9 as we wanted to travel on a peak return) we had no problem at all.

I just wish that Eurotunnel would accept Tesco vouchers for their version of Carnet - 3 return crossings without booking at a much cheaper rate (for large MH's) than SeaFrance - bliss


----------



## peejay

....and would you believe that if you've got an ipod or iphone you can now get a free Tesco Clubcard App to save you lugging your clubcard about with you :roll: :lol:

>Clubcard App<

Pete


----------



## lufc

I have just booked with Irish Ferries Rosslare - Cherbourg. 

Assume a £1 = 1 Euro

Price without vouchers Euro 692 + free return trip to Britain (with T&Cs) usually worth about Euro 200

Price with vouchers Euro 847 because you cant avail of current 33% off offer and I believe no free trip to Britain.

"Free trip offer does not apply to discounted or concession trips to France including those paid for in full or part with Tesco vouchers. "

If I had not used vouchers my trip would cost in real terms about Euro 492, when availing of free trip to Britain

using vouchers about 847 - 420 and no free trip = 427


So the £105 of vouchers swapped for £420 worth of tokens actually saved me £65

Seems a bit of a waste when I could pay the 692, get a free trip and then use my vouchers for two more free trips to Britain or another low season trip to France.

Any comments on my maths or thinking?


----------



## tokkalosh

I changed my points for vouchers, they run out at the end of this month.
As I am no longer going through the tunnel for the foreseeable future can someone please tell me how I can turn my voucher back into points.

TIA


----------



## Rapide561

*TEsco*

Hi Sweety pie!

Do you mean you have sent Tesco vouchers in and have a Eurotunnel voucher? If so, phone Tesco @ Dundee on 01382 822200 and ask to be put through to "Tesco Dealtime".

You can return your unused Eurotunnel vouchers (recorded delivery) and the points value will be recredited to your account.

If you have already booked a Eurotunnel crossing, it is extremely difficult to get a refund - see my post above - but I managed to get a credit note.

Does this help, or have I misunderstood which vouchers you have?

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babe,

You are right, I have a £60 rewards token for Eurotunnel, fortunately not booked yet.

I have just rung them - have to send the token back to their Crawley address will post it tomorrow.

Many thanks for your quick help, can always rely on you xx


----------



## Rapide561

*Post*

I would use proof of posting or recorded delivery.

You will get 1500 points but into your Clubcard acount.

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh

Will do Russell, thanks for that :wink:


----------



## IrishHomer

*Re: Post*



Rapide561 said:


> I would use proof of posting or recorded delivery.
> 
> You will get 1500 points but into your Clubcard acount.
> 
> Russell


Russell,

Your posts on Tesco are legend and hugely helpful to many more than post on the forum, so thanks a million. You should be institutionalised!!!   

Irishhomer :wave: for Mavis and Fiona(RIP)


----------



## camperman101

hi there 
i thought you could use these on all P&O ferries but it appears not on the link 

does anybody know any different ??

we have a eusrotunnel crossing booked but wanted to see if we could use them against one of the longer crossings into France/Spain

Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*P&O*

P&O used to participate in the offer, but not now, well, only on the PO Irish Sea routes.

Sometimes P&O crossings are great value when booked through the www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk website.

I have an inbound Calais - Dover for just £29 at sensible o'clock on a Saturday in October.

Russell


----------



## Hobbyfan

You can buy many things using Tesco vouchers, including tyres. A £100 tyre will only cost you £25.00 of vouchers but of course you have to have enough Club Card points for ferries and tyres.

We are having two Eurotunnel journeys this year using Tesco vouchers and we've enough left over for our next trip in January.

Tesco's Club Card website lists all the companies that take its vouchers.


----------



## rugbyken

a sister has offered me some of her tesco point's for use on a ferry crossing as i used mine up crossing to ireland in june now trying to book france in sep, now i know they are traded on e bay usually for twice face value any idea how this is done as the web page say's non transferable , or am i just being naive


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Some deal tokens are transferable to other users, others are not. You need to read the small print.

Russell


----------

